# Picked up a BMC Streetfire SSW for my girlfriends birthday



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Her birthday is on the 25th. She currently has a guys hand me down 2006 Trek 1000 in a 56 cm from a friend and I feel it looks a bit large on her.

<img src=https://www.adrenalinebikes.com/Images/Detail/FM35111.jpg>

I just want to feel confident I got her the right size. BMC's sizing is always different, (I own a few BMC's and they all run differently).

She is 5'8 1/2" tall and I got her the XL. Geometry chart below:

<img src=https://www.brittonbikes.com/bikes/bmc/09-images/geo_ssx.gif>

Geometry
Size	s ------ s' ------ tt ------ tt' ------ sa ------ ha ------ ht ------ drop ------ rc ------ wb ------ fc

L	480 ------ 438 ------ 522 ------ 540 ------ 74.1° ------ 72.5° ------ 140 ------ 70 ------ 407 ------ 981 ------ 584
XL	510 ------ 468 ------ 535 ------ 555 ------ 73.5° ------ 73.5° ------ 175 ------ 70 ------ 407 ------ 983 ------ 585

Please reassure me. Frame arrives this week and hopefully I'll be able to gauge if its good before I build it up for her.

Thanks all.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Good looking frame. My guess is with a 55.5cm EFF, the XL will be similar to the Trek she's on.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Thanks Jorgy*



jorgy said:


> Good looking frame. My guess is with a 55.5cm EFF, the XL will be similar to the Trek she's on.


Thanks Jorgy,

I should say the only thing on the current Trek that seems large is the stand over height so I am hoping this women's specific BMC with the sloping top tube will alleviate that. The size Large measurements seem so much smaller then the XL which is why I was reluctant to go with the Large initially.

Thanks for the response.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

i think the XL will be too big. go thru the fit calculator at competitivecyclist or somewhere else.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Thanks lou*



loudog said:


> i think the XL will be too big. go thru the fit calculator at competitivecyclist or somewhere else.


Thanks lou,

My only prob with using the online fit calculators is that I can't let the cat out of the bag. I start asking her what her inseam and arm lengths are etc etc, might as well just let her know I bought her a bike.

Again though the large is dramatically smaller then the XL, especially the head tube and stand over dimensions. If she is on a 56 mens frame now and basically 5 foot 9 inches with shoes.... eh, I dunno. I'll be able to tell once the XL arrives and if it looks too big with wheels on it, I guess I can swap it out since I have a bit more time before her birthday.

Thanks again, I'll check out some online fit calculators and wing it for now.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------

